# The Whinge 5.



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Here is it, the thread you have been waiting for.
We all have things that wind us up, drive us crazy, irritate and piss us off.
It helps to mention it and get it off your chest but you don't want it to turn into a full blown debate.
So this is where you post it.

What makes this different ?
Well, there are to be no more than *5* comments including the original on each whinge, any more will be deleted.
Something your wife says, kids do, car, politics, neighbours, even fishing, if it bugs you get it off your chest.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I hate it when people whinge. 
Incidently, Canadians have no idea what that means. I guess they missed the joke in the Harry Potter books about the suburb the Dursleys live in.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Try Queue JF. I just got quizzical looks and a lot of blinking all across North America.

Then again, those at Mcdonald's checkouts found it difficult to understand me when I said 'two' unless I also held up fingers.


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

My slack arse mates. I am trying to get into Obstacle Racing, and they are all too lazy to come along with me.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

nezevic said:


> Ado said:
> 
> 
> > Then again, those at Mcdonald's checkouts found it difficult to understand me when I said 'two' unless I also held up fingers.
> ...


 :lol: :lol:

I know. I just wasted one of the 5 with emoticons. That's how I roll.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

billpatt said:


> My slack arse mates. I am trying to get into Obstacle Racing, and they are all too lazy to come along with me.


My 4 y/o son will be in it. He sets up 'Ninja Warriors' courses throughout my lounge room. How are you at the cushion bridge, two seater arm rest leap and bean bag roll?


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

Ado said:


> billpatt said:
> 
> 
> > My slack arse mates. I am trying to get into Obstacle Racing, and they are all too lazy to come along with me.
> ...


That's gold, looking forward to my 17 month old getting a bit older so he can join me. Mum will have all the weekends to herself with all the fishing and racing we will be doing. :lol: They actually have kids courses set up at these things now, targeting families to get involved.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Anyone see that ninja warrior show on sbs?


----------



## nickdec (Aug 13, 2010)

It's just too bloody hard to find a whinger who fishes from a kayak


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

nickdec said:


> It's just too bloody hard to find a whinger who fishes from a kayak


Do you always fish alone?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I don't understand how my mouth works fine at chewing my food and getting it down my throat and then all of a sudden my teeth are too big for it and I take a chunk out of the side of my mouth.
Bastard.


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Whinge = Doctors

Husband has Ross River virus at the moment. He received a phone call from the surgery to come in this afternoon. I am on afternoon shift so I take the day off there goes those precious penalty rates. We get to the surgery wait 2 hours, now my poor bloke is as sick as he has ever been in his life and struggles to even sit there that long. A tiny little lady chinese doctor calls him in and asks what she can do for him. REALLY you called him in. Anyway then they can't find the chest Xray results on the computer so wow they have to read the hard copy. That really tested the system. So nothing new in the Xray. We can't really do anything for you just wait it out hope you feel better soon maybe you should have another blood test. AARGH I stayed home for nothing that could not have been done tomorrow. I don't get it.


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

PS I really need some stress relief from paddling but its blowing 45km/h . Would normally put an emoticon here but I'm not game to now. Ha Ha.


----------



## RekFix (Dec 30, 2011)

Emoticon away Sue, you've earned it.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

keza said:


> Here is it, the thread you have been waiting for.
> We all have things that wind us up, drive us crazy, irritate and piss us off.
> It helps to mention it and get it off your chest but you don't want it to turn into a full blown debate.
> So this is where you post it.
> ...


I'm whinging about being restricted to *5* comments on my whinge, as I believe that freedom of the whinge should be unrestricted.

I'm also whinging about any more being deleted. Suppression of whinges cannot be good for society.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

kayakone said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> > Here is it, the thread you have been waiting for.
> ...


Whingeing about whingeing

Level 4
Maybe Level 5

Kangaroo1 will now probably call me a whingeing pom for pointing out his whinge about whinge
Despite the fact I'm an Aussie living in Ireland (theres a difference Trev - honest)


----------



## ryan (May 30, 2012)

Two words "slow drivers" shits me when people drive under the limit I recon if the cops book us for 12km over they should do the same for people driving under thats my whinge


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2013)

I think you should bee band form whinging as you normally stat some sort of outage


kayakone said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> > Here is it, the thread you have been waiting for.
> ...


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

ryan said:


> Two words "slow drivers" shits me when people drive under the limit I recon if the cops book us for 12km over they should do the same for people driving under thats my whinge


Cause it's a maximum limit, not a minimum.
You don't tell your kids to be home by 8 then ground them cause they got home at 7.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Junglefisher said:


> ryan said:
> 
> 
> > Two words "slow drivers" shits me when people drive under the limit I recon if the cops book us for 12km over they should do the same for people driving under thats my whinge
> ...


'Zackly - it's a limit, not a target


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

anselmo said:


> Junglefisher said:
> 
> 
> > ryan said:
> ...


X 3

But is it allowed, cause I'm whinging about Ryan's illegitimate (misinformed) whinge?


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

People who have to be right by disagreeing with you whilst making the same argument to you that you made to them 5 minutes earlier

Especially when it's your boss


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Junglefisher said:


> ryan said:
> 
> 
> > Two words "slow drivers" shits me when people drive under the limit I recon if the cops book us for 12km over they should do the same for people driving under thats my whinge
> ...


Then how about the people that speed up in the passing lane and then slow down when they are past it, just so no one gets past.
This causes accidents.


----------



## soloyakka85 (Sep 19, 2012)

FYI In NSW you can be booked for going 30km/h(I think that's what it is) under the speed limit if the driving conditions are not adverse or not a legitimate reason. I think that it is a negligent driving offence, I think that's what my mate got done for. Being an idiot doing 70 in a 110 zone in the middle lane on the m4.
Phil


----------



## oldyakka (Aug 21, 2013)

This is my first post so here goes. Going fishing today Wyong river.   Last nite had words with 6 old g/son  wife not happy. :-x Got up very silent in house g/s awake and happy,  wife awake. leave for fishing  . Takes 1 1/2 hour to get from home Bensville to boat ramp. son-in-law said go to here get there road blocked off :-? :-? turn down road speak to old mate tells me boat ramp on other side of river. Turn around find correct street drive to end no boat ramp. talk to another old mate tells me go back about mile boat ramp in park. Find park get pro angler on water. No F%$#^&* Peddles( sitting on veranda at home) launch YAK goanna paddle this sucker no prob. heading up river paddle breaks, wind blowing like a B!#@$%@. Go home wife asked how did you go? Did you loose anything? "No but broke paddle. Forgot peddles." Wife " thats' what happens when you get the S&^%$ for no reason." Lesson learnt DO NOT HAVE ARGUMENT WITH G/S WHILE WIFE IN HEARING RANGE.

Cheers

Terry


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

First post is Tale of Woe worthy.


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

All work and no play.


----------



## ryan (May 30, 2012)

For those replying to my whinge if someones doing 70 in a 100 zone wouldnt that be a hazard to other drivers...anyway it was just a general bitch that gets me daily as there used to be a section of roadworks were it was an 80 zone now there finished its zoned 100 again and theres always a few people still sitting on 80 just dont know why its hard to follow speed signs


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

ryan said:


> For those replying to my whinge if someones doing 70 in a 100 zone wouldnt that be a hazard to other drivers...anyway it was just a general bitch that gets me daily as there used to be a section of roadworks were it was an 80 zone now there finished its zoned 100 again and theres always a few people still sitting on 80 just dont know why its hard to follow speed signs


I think they should get a fine, slow drivers must cause more accidents than fast ones, the only times I think I have driven dangerously is to get past slow drivers.


----------



## RekFix (Dec 30, 2011)

Delete away


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

People towing caravans. Annoy the shite outta me


----------



## rodbender (Nov 12, 2009)

My Whinge Queensland driver,s most of you cant read,don't know the difference between a give way and a stop sign.I would like to know how you lot drive with no HAND'S ? you mustn't have any . Because you lot don't use a BLINKER OR YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT THEY ARE.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Man flu.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

And when you can see a ton of fish on your sounder, and you caught heaps the last two trips, and you can't get a blooty touch.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Being called a sycophant because I agree with someone - once


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

anselmo said:


> Being called a sycophant because I agree with someone - once


I thought the sycophant was shot after trampling several villagers.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

salticrak said:


> Jesus, here we go again FFS. I was referring to the numerous stouches we had here on any topic you care to mention. But then again i suppose this kinda shit makes you look smart and sophisticated. So many clever references, snide remarks.


Touchy
I thought you had a sense of humour Salti? ;-)


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

I want to complain about all the whingers


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

keza said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > Being called a sycophant because I agree with someone - once
> ...


I didn't mind the villagers so much, it was the pitchforks and the burning torches that really annoyed me


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

salticrak said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > salticrak said:
> ...


De nada
We all have those sorts of days, trust me :?

Hope it works out Ok for your friend


----------

